# Internetunterbrechung durch Dialer und/oder Viren



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,   

bei mir wird der Internetzugang (analog) dauernd nach ein paar Minuten abgewürgt, bzw. die Seiten bauen sich nicht auf. Auch bricht meine Einwahlsoftware (antiwucher) manchmal bei verschiedenen Anbeitern ab. 

Vorgeschichte: Hab meinen PC letztes Jahr aufgerüstet und zudem Windows XP installiert, bin dann auf einem Lehrgang gewesen und geh dann wieder ins Programm und möchte ins Internet, was auch klappt und hab zeitgleich den neuen Norton Anti Virus 2005 installiert. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, hab ich die Viren: Sasser, Korgo und Bugbear draufbekommen. Hab natürlich gleich versucht das Online-Update von Norton einzusetzen, was bis auf einen Download  - der URL-Aktualisierungen - geklappt hat.  Bin danach gleich auf trojaner-info.de und hab die entsprechenden Prüfprogramme drüberlaufen lassen. Insgesamt sind bei mir Norton Anti Virus 2005, Yet another warner, Zone Alarm, Reg Cleaner und Spybot im Einsatz und erkennen aber keine Bedrohung. Im Verzeichnis: Windows:system32: hab ich die Anwendung ctfmon.exe gefunden, welche sich beim Hochfahren gleich aktivieren will. Könnte das ein Dialer sein ?? 

Achja: Ich hab zeitgleich mit dem Start nach dem einen Monat Pause auch einen DSL-Zugang bekommen, welcher aber von der Dt. Telekom noch nicht freigeschaltet ist. Am gleichen Tag, als ich ins Internet bin, gabs nämlich auch Probleme beim Umstellen und unser Telefon war für einen Tag außer Betrieb - könnte das auch ein Grund sein ? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe - wäre echt notwendig, ärgere mich schon seit einer Woche mit dem PC rum. 

Gruss

summerjam


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2005)

Bei der Horrorgeschichte würde ich meine Kiste nochmal neu aufsetzen. Installiere die Programme und das DSL sauber und schon dürfte kein Problem mehr da sein.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2005)

Summerjam2 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows:system32: hab ich die Anwendung ctfmon.exe gefunden, welche sich beim Hochfahren gleich aktivieren will. Könnte das ein Dialer sein ??



Kaum 
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/ctfmon/


> ctfmon - ctfmon.exe - Process Information
> 
> Process File: ctfmon or ctfmon.exe
> Process Name: Alternative User Input Services
> ...


http://frankn.com/html/ctfmon_exe.html


> Die ctfmon.exe ist ein Programm das zu Office gehört. Sie überwacht offene Fenster und dient der Spracherkennung, sowie der zurverfügungstellung alternativer Texteingabegeräte und der Spracherkennung.
> Zum “Fluch” kann sie werden wenn sie langsamere Systeme ausbremst. Im übrigen kann das Programm auf dem PC sein, obwohl man gar kein OFFICE XP hat.


j.


----------

